# Six Hypertrophy Hints



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of my favorite things about bodybuilding is that it is an “individual” endeavor. Your degree of success or failure is contingent on your own efforts, and not those of a teammate or coach. There is no official rulebook involved in bodybuilding (except for actual bodybuilding competitions). You must write your own “set of rules.” [...]

*Read More...*


----------

